
No, cell phones are not “cooking men’s sperm” - tokenadult
http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/2016/02/24/no-cell-phones-are-not-cooking-mens-sperm/
======
lnanek2
It feels like the author is confusing cancer with sperm count. So he spends
half the article discussing how cell phone signals don't have the energy to
cause DNA breakage and then cause cancer. But this is about sperm count. All
you have to do to lower sperm count is increase the temperature. It's been
shown that just bathing the balls in a bowl of hot water daily drastically
reduces sperm count. So heat is definitely contrary to sperm production, and
it isn't as tough to produce as DNA breakage. That said, there is no permanent
damage. Sperm production resumes when the temperature returns to normal (which
is below body temperature for the balls hanging out of the body).

~~~
tokenadult
It isn't many paragraphs into the article at all before the author writes,
"First of all, let’s look at the central hypothesis, namely that cell phone
radiation causes decreased sperm count and motility, both of which are
associated with male factor infertility, for obvious reasons. There’s only one
plausible biological mechanism (and, even then, it’s not so plausible) to
explain how cell phone radiation might decrease sperm count and motility.
After all, it’s well known that increased temperature is associated with
decreased sperm count and quality. It’s the very reason that fertility doctors
recommend that men being evaluated for infertility wear boxers instead of
briefs."

He then goes on to investigate the plausibility of that claim in great detail
and rejects it. You can follow the rest of the article as an example of how to
read a medical study thoughtfully. (The author is a medical researcher who
writes blog posts to educate the public on what medical research shows and
what it doesn't show.) The conclusion is, "The bottom line is that cell phone
usage as measured by a study like the Technion study is almost certainly a
confounder, a surrogate for some other factor that is known to be related to
infertility that the study doesn’t control for."

